
Mark Zuckerberg: Elon Musk's doomsday AI predictions are 'pretty irresponsible' - elmar
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/24/mark-zuckerberg-elon-musks-doomsday-ai-predictions-are-irresponsible.html
======
mtgx
On a scale of 1 to 10 for people I would trust with our planet's future, Musk
is a 9.5 and Zuckerberg is a 0.

